# dj's grape krush



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 15, 2009)

now weve all heard, seen, & tasted dj shorts gear, but what are the honest chances ill find that killer pheno in a pack? im really wanting to get but im strapped on cash & well do i go w/ a couple packs of seeds from another breeder w/ that money or pay 140 for a pk of 10 grape krush? i need honest to god answers. dont just tell me to go w/ dj cause its dj. i need to know if ill prolly hit a keeper mom.


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 16, 2009)

+1


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 16, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> +1


 
+?


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 16, 2009)

+1 means I would like to know your question too.. similar to a bump


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 17, 2009)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. yeah this thread doesnt seem to have any life. GL 2 us.lol


----------



## DonJones (Nov 19, 2009)

I didn't have any trouble understanding the question.  Is it worth spending $10/10 seeds at DJ's hoping to get a grape pheno or is he better off going some where else and spending $10/20 or 30 seeds?

My first question to doc is,  why do doubt that you will find a grape pheno is DJ's 10 pack?

Second question is, does any one else have the grape kush that you are looking for?  If so, then you must compare the price with your faith in the breeder/seed bank.  If not, then you have to decide how badly you want the grape.

Am I pretty close, docfishwrinkle?

By the way, I've found over the years that many if not most pot smokers/growers are very label oriented.  I've seen many a time where they were smoking and got just totally wasted (as observed by straight observers) but when they found out the variety they would try to claim it didn't hit them at all and in a different setting on a different day smoke the same weed thinking it was some highly publicized variety and claim it just ripped them apart.

Likewise with lights or nutes.  Some people will swear to the grave that there is only one brand of light or bulb  or secret formula of nutes that is worth even trying when their friend growing the same variety under nearly identical conditions only with a cheaper brand is getting the same yield and quality.

Personally I have no experience with DJ or the grape strain, but I think your question should have been pretty clear.  Maybe you just haven't had people with an opinion one way or the other read the thread.

Godo smoking what ever you decide.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I didn't have any trouble understanding the question. Is it worth spending $10/10 seeds at DJ's hoping to get a grape pheno or is he better off going some where else and spending $10/20 or 30 seeds?
> 
> My first question to doc is, why do doubt that you will find a grape pheno is DJ's 10 pack?
> 
> ...


 
DJ  well sometimes u get lucky & find the pheno u want in 10 seeds sometimes you don't. i know several ppl who have gone through packs & packs of stock just to find the holy grail of a pheno. i am one that would have to buy many. 

second answer is ya other banks carry this stock but 141 is the cheapest ill go w/ a worthy handler. dont worry i shop around. 

DJ appearantly you have never smoked DJ Short's gear b4. his BB & grape KRUSH, not kush, are top notch in all regards. eat a BB poptart & you have the flav of his product & likewise w/ his grape krush. when you find that pheno. 

also i dont let ppl talk me into stuff b/c of a name.


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 20, 2009)

ive never had grape krush, but i keep hearing that its the meco when it comes to grape ganja..

I have DJs Old Time Moonshine, and it looks killer so far.. I believe the OTM is his BB x Hashplant?


----------



## DonJones (Nov 21, 2009)

docfishwrinkle,

I'm sorry that you took a general observation and personalized it.

I do have  a question though since you have personalized it, *Why in the Heck don't you just go to DJ Short and buy the 2 varieties you want instead of screwing around with luck of the draw grab bags , if you are so set on those 2 varieties?*

That makes a heck of a lot more sense to me than screwing around like this.  And if your reply is that DJ Short no longer sells them or is out of stock, then why would even think he would have it in a grab bag if he doesn't have it for sale by request?

Good smoking.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 21, 2009)

don ur on another page perhaps even a different book. you can only buy his seeds through banks not him direct. what is this grab bag you speak of? just cause it says blueberry on seed pack doesnt mean all the plants are going to be a b.b. pheno. you do know what a pheno is dont u?


----------



## DonJones (Nov 22, 2009)

So we are both on the same page, why don't you just explain it to me?

Incidentally, unless I am totally off base, what you are talking about is why some varieties are called "stabilized"  -- they have been bred back until the off spring are consistent in the different phenos that express themselves so that the majority of a given crop of seeds will share the traits they are known for.

And from what I've heard of DJ short, he does NOT sell unstable varieties,  which seems to be pretty much true of any reputable breeder.

Good smoking man.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't want to get into the middle of this mess between you to, but had to put in my 2 cents.  sometimes the pheno you are looking for even though a stable strain is hard to find.  My best friend b4 he died, went through several packs of AK47 trying to find the "cherry" pheno, it just does not show up alot.

On the other side of the coin, I would think you would have a better chance of getting the pheno you are looking for from DJ, rather than some knockoff selling F3's off DJ's stock.  I have not grown this strain, but I have more faith in competent breeders, and when it comes to Blueberry, ...I mean The guy developed it!  The BlueberryXNL I have, the bb is pollen from DJ, or I would not have bought it, and the NL is Atomic, who IMO has the most stable, tatsiest strain of NL#5

I would go with DJ b4 I went with a knock-off brand....JMO


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 22, 2009)

not worth it! look around you'll find way better deals for that price


----------

